# '08 Assignment ~ Back To School ~ Due Sept 10th



## MissPixer (Aug 18, 2008)

Well this is my first attempt at creating an assignment, I can't wait to see what everyone can come up with. As usual be CREATIVE.  BACK to SCHOOL can mean different things to many people. So lets see what ya got!


----------



## Keith Baran (Aug 19, 2008)

Last night I was helping my son with his homework. I grabbed my camera while he was working and started snapping different things including him. Today I see the new challenge, so, cool, here is "homework"


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 19, 2008)

yup, I can say that I officially hate this assignment. 

seriously, I'll take a picture of me and my friends with a beer can pyramid. that's _my_ back to school


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 30, 2008)

First day of kindergarten.


----------



## ISeeASepiaWorld (Aug 30, 2008)

back to...buses... ugh.


----------



## Freeryder24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ISeeASepiaWorld said:


> back to...buses... ugh.




Haha, so I'm not the only one who takes pictures of "their buses"....yes buses are definitely back-to-school, and definitely ugh!


----------



## Garbz (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's the other side of Keith's sad story:






Yes students being back at school is really fun


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd (Sep 2, 2008)

My son's assignment book......he earned a Gold card!!!






His math homework


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is some of the wonderful math that ruins my day. 
Lucky for me, I just have statistics and financial accounting this semester...


----------

